# Pic of teeth



## buzzard (Aug 5, 2006)

this is what my pops said would happen if i didnt eat my smoked meat.











-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## joed617 (Aug 5, 2006)

And  that's just a picture of thier 8 year old daughter. For some reason I'm not very hungry. 



Joe


----------

